# Rod ruler question for you guys



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I like to have a measuring rod rulers along the back of my wade fishing rods to measure my fish. The stickers don't last because they start to peel or pieces tear off or whatever. Is there a simple way to put something over that sticker to make it last or be more durable without messing up the rod. Please advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

What's wrong with just fish marks???????


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

If u dont have rod building equipment u can use different color nail polish to make marks on you blanks. It will wear off though. You could give your rods to a builder and they could add the marks so they are permanent.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

I am sure there is some type of clear coat you can put over it to help make it last longer.... I say if you don't get any decent responses, try it on an old rod and use the clear resin from Michaels 
(crystal resin )

http://www.michaels.com/search?q=resin


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

To the right of the guide is a measurement fish Mark. You could have a builder add them to your Rod and it would be permanent.. Or as Jim said you can use nail polish ( just redo it when it starts to come off..)... I'd be glad to add them...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Castaway2 said:


> .... I say if you don't get any decent responses


 I thought these were decent responses. Interesting


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes very good they were....notice my response was before those and says if you don't get any.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

katjim00 said:


> I thought these were decent responses. Interesting


Yes very good. They are. Notice i said "if" and my response was before those.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Okay...mine shows to have posted at 7:42 and yours at 7:48. No big deal


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Use the metallic Sharpies. They come in a few different colors and mark on dark surfaces. I do not like fish marks on rods because my rods usually last 10+ years. Look how many times they have changed the limits and lengths. These do just fine and can be re-applied when they wear (It takes a while for them to wear off). You can easily remove them with acetone when needed. They come in bronze (for redfish), silver (for Trout) and gold (for flounder). You can find them at wally world, office depot, or wherever school and / or office supplies are sold. A lot of times I have found them on sale.


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Use the stickers, then coat with clear coat finger nail polish.


----------

